# He gives Parelli a run for his money!!



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

lol, yeah, he is pretty amazing...


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW :shock:  
now that is balance!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow. that's all i have to say! he's amazing, and his horses love him. not to mention his BALANCE! wow! i really wish i could ride like him!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

He is amazing! 

I saw him live at Horse Of the Year Show!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Hes not even riding. He's surfing the horses.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's amazing! How'd you find that?!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was absolutely amazing!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Abby said:


> Hes not even riding. He's surfing the horses.


Just because he's not straddling the horse does not mean he's not riding. Is vaulting not riding? It's basically the same thing. He could "ride" amazingly if he wanted to.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
that was amazing! GOSH! I want to be able to do that!!!!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

amightytarzan5 said:


> Abby said:
> 
> 
> > Hes not even riding. He's surfing the horses.
> ...


I didn't mean like "Oh jeeze hes' not even riding! pfft" I meant it as he has gone BEYOND riding. :wink:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

oh okay! i was like "geeze, way to be snotty. he's great!" now i get what you're saying! he is amazing.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

HOW did I miss this one!!!!!!! :shock: Holy cow! I have problems with balance on the ground!!! ( I mean litterally..just walking) That was AMAZING! There should have been a warining on it though... I'm a sucker for a grey and I think I drooled on my keyboard! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, I've seen that before.  It's truly amazing. What a great bond & trust he must have with those horses.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

lol, so does this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRmxcASjR5s

HAHA, poor horsie


----------

